
GitHub Awesome-Starless Repositories - xiaoluoboding
https://github.com/xiaoluoboding/awesome-starless
======
xiaoluoboding
A curated list of awesome repositories which stargazers less but has a huge
used by.

~~~
maxeonyx
Hi, this is a cool list!

Your caption sounds a bit off in English. Perhaps try "A curated list of
awesome repositories with few stargazers but many users".

It's curated, but did you search for repositories using GitHub's API? Or are
they ones you are already familiar with?

~~~
xiaoluoboding
Thank you for your advice. I put this list together. There are actually some
libraries I haven't used, and I've considered using the GitHub API for
searching. But you know, GitHub has a huge user base and repositories, and I
haven't tried that yet.

